# Let's Chat



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Anyone want to chat now?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Couple of us are sitting in there right now. Come join the discussion.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

*will be in chat room for a while at least another hour*

  in chatr room 4/3/06 1210 central time to whenever


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

sorry had to leave soon disc golfing calls. will be back later this evening though.


----------

